# My New Rocket R58 !!



## Zephyr

Good afternoon my dear members of this forum, I just wanted to post here and show off my brand new Rocket R58 machine.







) 1st of all I want to say big thank you to Steve from machina-espresso for great communication, knowledge and obviously selling me this beautiful machine. I went to see Steve in Edinburgh on Sunday afternoon ,where he showed me around his storage unit and we talked about coffee and coffee business in general.

So the machine was ex display model in like new condition, he even replaced drip tray for me, which was very nice of him to do. Gave me a discount on machine and full warranty for it as well. All i can say is thank you, and I will recommend his services to anyone in here who's interested in buying Rocket or any machine from their website. They also planning to roast their own coffee in near future and opening a new shop soon, so if you guys in Edinburgh give them a shot. and I know Steve reads our forum







cheers mate.

I wanted to post this sooner buy with Purchase of Mazzer Mini last Friday and Rocket on Sunday, it was just too much going on, and I had last exam today as well. I'm trying to get to know this machine because its a big step up from Gaggia Classic. 1st I can't get milk right, its getting hot too fast and i can't get micro foam right







and 2nd I'm still trying to get correct grind for it. So plenty of learning for me in the next few months and I hope a lot of good coffee.

If you guys have any tips for me I appreciate it.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Nice looking set up, enjoy.


----------



## froggystyle

Shiiiinnneeeeyyyy!

Did you get the PID with it?


----------



## Zephyr

froggystyle said:


> Shiiiinnneeeeyyyy!
> 
> Did you get the PID with it?


Yeah, its not connected on picture. Connected now and hidden in the back







Brew set on 105 and steam i think to 124.


----------



## hotmetal

Welcome to the R58 appreciation society! Looking nice there! I went from Classic to R58 too and the difference is night and day (obviously!) So much easier to get consistent good shots and make 2+ cappuccini back to back. I'm still a bit hit and miss with the milk technique myself, not that it gets too hot too fast, just I haven't got the knack of introducing the right amount of air and incorporating it correctly every time.


----------



## Mr O

Nice


----------



## hotmetal

Oh here's a tip : get some "Cookamesh" from one of the on line cookery shops and cut it so you have one bit protecting your drip tray and the other stopping the cups from scratching the top. Doesn't cost more than a couple of quid and will keep the machine unscratched which has to be worth it. As you can see I tucked mine between tray and grille which also stops any rattles.

Cookamesh black oblong 24 x 37cm - Planit. Amazon, this size sheet is exactly right as per pic below.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Zephyr said:


> Yeah, its not connected on picture. Connected now and hidden in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brew set on 105 and steam i think to 124.


105? is there an offset to take off that then


----------



## hotmetal

Yes. About 13 I think. I usually have mine set at around 108 unless trying something. I believe DavecUK suggested to Rocket that it would be easier for the consumer if it accounted for the offset itself but instead they give you some numbers in the handbook.


----------



## Mrboots2u

hotmetal said:


> Yes. About 13 I think. I usually have mine set at around 108 unless trying something. I believe DavecUK suggested to Rocket that it would be easier for the consumer if it accounted for the offset itself but instead they give you some numbers in the handbook.


Cool my machine accounts for the offset , hence the question ... All good then


----------



## Zephyr

hotmetal said:


> Yes. About 13 I think. I usually have mine set at around 108 unless trying something. I believe DavecUK suggested to Rocket that it would be easier for the consumer if it accounted for the offset itself but instead they give you some numbers in the handbook.


Thank you, and for the tip







I will get something for drip tray, I use one of towels on top for cups and portafilters, i have very limited space









So how much coffee do you use for a cup ?? I followed Mrboots recipe to make an espresso, used about 18 to 20g for a cup, but i barely fill my portafilter. and when i use bottomless PF the distribution is not even. i dunno why tho, maybe because crooked hands or i need precision basket. and whats the optimal temperature you use? 1st day i couldn't get milk right at all, played a bit with settings and settled on about 124c just over 1.1 bar i think.


----------



## Zephyr

Mrboots2u said:


> 105? is there an offset to take off that then


I think that is factory setting on brew boiler.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Zephyr said:


> Thank you, and for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get something for drip tray, I use one of towels on top for cups and portafilters, i have very limited space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how much coffee do you use for a cup ?? I followed Mrboots recipe to make an espresso, used about 18 to 20g for a cup, but i barely fill my portafilter. and when i use bottomless PF the distribution is not even. i dunno why tho, maybe because crooked hands or i need precision basket. and whats the optimal temperature you use? 1st day i couldn't get milk right at all, played a bit with settings and settled on about 124c just over 1.1 bar i think.


The aim is not to fill a portafilter completely. Coffee needs some headroom to expand in the basket..

If you are using the standard double basket that came with the machine 18 should be about right , 20 g may be too much

20g in a stock double may not be helping your naked pf shots....

20g may be ok if you have some kind of triple basket...

Using "about " won't help , you need a consistent dose to 0.1g, use scales

If you are not weighing your coffee out , then you are not using a recipe , just a dose and different amounts of water to make a shot


----------



## Zephyr

Mrboots2u said:


> The aim is not to fill a portafilter completely. Coffee needs some headroom to expand in the basket..
> 
> If you are using the standard double basket that came with the machine 18 should be about right , 20 g may be too much
> 
> 20g may be ok if you have some kind of triple basket...
> 
> Using "about " won't help , you need a consistent dose to 0.1g, use scales
> 
> If you are not weighing your coffee out , then you are not using a recipe , just a dose and different amounts of water to make a shot


Thank you Mrboots







I will dose exactly 18g, but the coffee i use i think 18g is not enough. It gets a bit watery, its not bitter or anything. Coffee i used today was (ethiopian yirgacheffe) great taste and all, 20g was just about right for me.

I use Rocket double spout PF and Original bottomless PF from rocket.


----------



## jeebsy

MIght be worth getting @funinacup round for a bit of training?


----------



## mremanxx

I found the yirga better at slightly higher temps, have you tried this?


----------



## mrsimba

Factory is 105' at the boiler which is 92' at the head, I find increasing to 106'/107' (93.5-94.5) gives to me anyway a better shot









Congratulations on the machine though its a beauty!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Xpenno

Love the look of the R58, beaut, congrats on the great coffee that will no doubt ensue


----------



## Zephyr

Thanks guys, I'll try different temperature.


----------



## NickdeBug

Another vote for higher temp for Rocko Mountain. Best results for me are at 95C. Get some new baskets as well. I was not that impressed with the stock ones.

Nice purchase by the way. Enjoy


----------



## mrsimba

NickdeBug said:


> Another vote for higher temp for Rocko Mountain. Best results for me are at 95C. Get some new baskets as well. I was not that impressed with the stock ones.
> 
> Nice purchase by the way. Enjoy


Yep a VST or IMS basket & shower screen is a cheap (well compared to the price of the machine!) upgrade from stock & you'll notice an immediate improvement!


----------



## AL1968

Ok a quick question relating to baskets. I'm waiting for a R58 which should be delivered in early July as mentioned the original baskets should be replaced can someone let me know a suitable supplier please and which type(s). Also I understand the concept of weighing the amount of coffee to produce consistent brews, which scales would you recommend and do you weigh the coffee with the porta filter or prior to loading the basket. Yes I'm a novice and will probably have many more questions.


----------



## calc

AL1968 said:


> as mentioned the original baskets should be replaced can someone let me know a suitable supplier please and which type(s).


Check out the VST baskets which can be bought from a variety of suppliers (Hasbean, Bella-Barista, Coffeehit, etc). There is a lot of info on here about them via the search function.

They come in a variety of sizes (graded by weight of coffee to be used) and have two options per size which is ridged or ridgeless. The ridgeless are easier to insert/remove from the portafilter and is what I went for but I'm beginning to think I should have chosen the ridged as a couple of times I've removed the empty porta-filter from the group head and the basket has remained attached to the machine :/


----------



## jeebsy

calc said:


> a couple of times I've removed the empty porta-filter from the group head and the basket has remained attached to the machine :/


That's a bit weird, is your group seal manky/sticky?


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah that has never happened to me. Have you removed the spring clip? With the spring clip in place my pf hangs on to my 18g VST even while I'm knocking out the puck.


----------



## calc

jeebsy said:


> That's a bit weird, is your group seal manky/sticky?


Nope, brand new machine. It's only happened a couple of times, after I've left the cleaned PF in the machine overnight and come to use it the next morning so maybe a thermal expansion issue. I'll see how much it annoys me if it continues to happen and I always have the option to swap to a ridged basket.


----------



## truegrace

Is it not bad for the group seal to leave locked in all night?


----------



## calc

truegrace said:


> Is it not bad for the group seal to leave locked in all night?


That's news to me! Do you know why ? Pretty sure it'd fix my problem if I left it out overnight as it hasn't happened during the day when the machine is warm so maybe that's what I'll do:good:


----------



## hotmetal

There's a trade off here. I lock my pf in last thing before bed so that when I come down in the morning the pf is up to temperature. However I only lock it in just enough to not fall out, but exerting no force on the gasket. It is supposed to be good practice not to leave the pf locked in when not in use but that is annoying if you use a timer and have limited time before leaving for work. Gaskets are too be considered consumables though, as even under the best conditions they won't last forever, and postage typically costs more than the price of a new one.


----------



## frustin

i leave my pf in overnight for the same reason. Also when i lock my pf, there is a definite lock point when i know it's home. I only lightly leave it in overnight, i.e. not a the lock point.


----------



## glevum

Ditch the rubber, try a Cafelat silicone gasket.


----------



## funinacup

Yeah the basket will stop sticking if you stop leaving it locked in tightly overnight.


----------



## mrsimba

glevum said:


> Ditch the rubber, try a Cafelat silicone gasket.


Red 8mm is the one you need


----------



## Zephyr

calc said:


> Check out the VST baskets which can be bought from a variety of suppliers (Hasbean, Bella-Barista, Coffeehit, etc). There is a lot of info on here about them via the search function.
> 
> They come in a variety of sizes (graded by weight of coffee to be used) and have two options per size which is ridged or ridgeless. The ridgeless are easier to insert/remove from the portafilter and is what I went for but I'm beginning to think I should have chosen the ridged as a couple of times I've removed the empty porta-filter from the group head and the basket has remained attached to the machine :/


Thx for info, i was looking into precision baskets







I think I'll get VST 18g ridged basket.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Nice looking rocket ,with a great little deal to boot


----------



## Zephyr

Thecatlinux said:


> Nice looking rocket ,with a great little deal to boot


Thank you, I spend extra £100 on new knockbox, scales and bottomless PF from Rocket plus got new Motta 500ml jug


----------



## truegrace

I still need to order a bottomless pf for mine, will.order later if I remember!


----------



## Zephyr

Get precision basket as well then, cos original from rocket is not that great, distribution not even


----------



## frustin

Zephyr said:


> Get precision basket as well then, cos original from rocket is not that great, distribution not even


I'll let you know the outcome from that in a few days as i've got an 18g VST ridgeless on the way.


----------



## Zephyr

frustin said:


> I'll let you know the outcome from that in a few days as i've got an 18g VST ridgeless on the way.


Great, thank you, I was debating whether to get ridged or ridgeless basket, and i think i'll get ridged 18g vst as well.


----------



## frustin

i decided on the ridgeless because i'm constantly weighing my basket to make sure i've got 18g which means removing it from the pf and placing on the scales. when there's a ridge it's a ball ache to remove.


----------



## frustin

Zephyr said:


> Great, thank you, I was debating whether to get ridged or ridgeless basket, and i think i'll get ridged 18g vst as well.


Glad i got the VST ridge*less*. It fits nicely in the pf, but i can remove it easily with my thumb (i have a bottomless pf).

The difference between the two baskets is big. The first thing I noticed was the area on the bottom of the basket is larger. There's more holes and i think those holes are larger, but not too large that they let grind through.

Dialing in was swift, only 3 pucks worth. There is room for fine tuning, but on the whole, i'm getting 8sec before pour starts in drips, then it becomes a pour. It does not splatter like it has been doing. 36g after about 28secs. Just need to fine tune for taste.


----------

